# AI



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

My horse has just come home after being artificially inseminated.
Everything went well so it is now a nervous wait until she can be scanned in 2 weeks to see if she is in foal.
PLease keep everything crossed for good news


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Good luck!!

Mine is off today for AI. How long did your mare end up staying there for? I am so worried about her, i know she will be very very well cared for (will probably be like a holiday to her lol!) but i already miss her! The vets have visiting hours, so i will probably be there several times a week to make sure she's ok!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

She was only there for two days.
We knew her dates exactly so she was taken up at the exact right time.
We took her up on the Tuesday and we colleted the semen from the stud on Wednesday and she was inseminated same day and we took her home the day after.
How long do you think your mare has to stay there then as it is usually a very short stay unless you don't know if she is in season or not.
Who is you r mare being put to and where do you live just out of interest.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Good luck Toddy ..hope to hear patter of tiny hoaves(sp) soon....


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

toddy said:


> She was only there for two days.
> We knew her dates exactly so she was taken up at the exact right time.
> We took her up on the Tuesday and we colleted the semen from the stud on Wednesday and she was inseminated same day and we took her home the day after.
> How long do you think your mare has to stay there then as it is usually a very short stay unless you don't know if she is in season or not.
> Who is you r mare being put to and where do you live just out of interest.


No, she doesnt show when she is in season so i thought it best to just send her there and them do the scans and keep her in til its all done. Vet phone this morning to say he's hoping she will be ready in the next couple of days so it shouldnt be long  I've never bred a horse before (breeding a foal purely for myself, not to sell or anything!!) so i thought it best to just leave it to the experts 

Im in Gloucestershire. She is being put to a Knabstrupper stallion.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Well keep me posted on her progress.It is a finger biting two weeks waiting for the scan.I have been through it all last year but sadly she failed to conceive.
I have bred one foal before but it was a natural conception which is so much easier than this AI lark lol.
Well fingers crossed that both of them conceive this time.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I've not heard from the vet today, so i dont know if thats good news or bad news. He has been ringing by 9am every other day she was there, but its 4pm and no call at all... weird! Its definately a faff having all this AI stuff to worry about, but im reliably informed that if you can get them in foal using AI you have less risk of them reabsorbing due to infections and stuff... But i've just taken advice from others! The main reason for me using AI was because my mare doesnt show at all when she's in season lol!

But yes, fingers crossed for them both! Its nice to know someone else is going through the same thing at the same time


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Any news?
Has your girl been inseminated yet?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Not yet, apparently her follicles are very slow "coming up" whatever that means lol Only 3mm a day?? But he's hoping to do it today, he's going to ring to let me know!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Any news Jess?
My girl is booked in next Friday for her scan to see if she is or isn't.
It is going to be a long week.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

She's coming home today... Then a nervous 2 week wait!

Fingers crossed for next friday!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

D day tomorrow.
Not sure what to think.Bit nervous but what will be will be.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Oooh, good luck for today.

Really hoping for a little blob on the scan for you 

What will be will be... But i will be gutted if my mare hasn't taken lol


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow what a day.
My mare had taken but had conceived with twins so one had to be pinched which is obviously a bit risky to the other one.Anyway the deed is done and we now have to wait until Tuesday for another scan to check all is well with the remaining one.Again more waiting and fingers crossed


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Oh wow, fantastic news!!  Congrats!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Not fantastic yet.Still have to wait until Tuesday to check the remaining one is still there.
Nail biting stuff.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Oh yes, but at least she took


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

That is true and after two failed attempts last year it is great to know she is fertile.
How long until your mare is scanned?


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Thought I would add a picture of my girl.
She(Mo) is on the left and Todd my idxtb gelding is on the right.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Beautiful horses


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Woohoo scan went brilliant and all is well.
Mo is now officially in foal


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thats great news! Congrats


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey Jess any news on your mare yet?
I still have my fingers crossed for you and they are getting stiff lol.
Seriously I hope you have had good news.


----------

